# 3rd Nature Bike fitting?



## I_Need_Training_Wheels (Sep 16, 2005)

Hello!

I was wondering if anybody was fitted using the Wobble Naught technique? http://www.wobblenaught.com/ I noticed that 3rd nature in Teaneck. NJ deals with that technique when I last visited them but wanted to know if it truly was better than other fitting techniques out there. It seems extremely thorough (2 hour long fit!) and scientific. Anybody can comment on this? Thanks!


----------



## TeamCholent (Apr 20, 2005)

I had been fit in NYC by Mike Sherry using the same system in Manhattan.
http://www.performancelabshc.com

I also spent several hours an was quite pleased with the results.

Then again it was my first professional fitting about 2 years ago.

Good luck
Rob


----------



## Climbing_Clyde (Jun 16, 2007)

I went to Liberty Cycles here in Basking Ridge. 
Greg is great to work with and he cured me of my lower back pain/fatigue, seat too high. 
He wants to sell me a Colnago and I'd love to get one, but not yet.


----------

